# Best way to cook skinless/boneless turkey breast?



## salubriousbunny (Dec 11, 2010)

OK, sorry for the simple question, but I don't usually cook meat that's been cut already - I'm used to whole poultry.

So, I have a recipe that is supposed to be using up leftover turkey meat, but I had to buy a boneless/skinless turkey breast for it instead. 

Can you guys recommend the best method of cooking this without drying it out? I have a slow cooker and cast iron pans at my disposal. I also would be curious as to how to spice it to give some flavor to this dish - should i soak it in a mini-brine for a little bit before I cook it? 

The final dish is very dairy heavy (yogurt, milk, cheese) with spinach and rice. 

Thanks!


----------



## jennyema (Dec 11, 2010)

Brine it !  For sure.

I'd roast it high and hot but others will suggest otherwise... I'm sure.

You might want to consider poaching, too


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 11, 2010)

I like to make whole turkey baked breast then slice it and have it like cold cuts or hot open face sandwiches.


----------



## salubriousbunny (Dec 14, 2010)

*Thanks! Here's how I cooked it...*

So, I was in a hurry to cook this, so I did it before I saw any responses. 

Here's what I did:

I brined it using a scaled-down version of Alton Brown's brine (salt, brown sugar, some peppercorns and a few allspice berries) - heated in water, then mixed with cold water, poured over turkey breast and stuck in fridge while I prepared a spice rub.

Crushed rosemary and oregano in a mortar, added a lot of garlic powder. 

Sliced some onions and layered them on the bottom of my slow cooker. Got out my mini bottle of Chardonnay and popped a few cubes of my frozen turkey broth (lucky i did that after T-Day!) into the bottom. 

After an hour of brining, I rubbed with the herb mix, set it on top of onions, poured in wine, a little water, and turned slow cooker to 325 deg F. 

Had no clue on the timing, so I checked with my meat therm after (i think) about 20-25 mins, and it said 170, so turned it off, and since it was so late, I put it away to finish the dish the next morning!

Btw, when I finally put the whole dish together, it was easier than it seemed but quite nummy! It's called "Turkey Casserole" on a coupon for Stonyfield Organic Plain Yogurt which I was buying for my son. I found it online here: StonyField:recipes:Turkey Casserole

My comments for those interested - it's OK, but I added some leftover cooked corn and sauteed some baby bella mushrooms to throw in. If you like spicy, I would think adding some red pepper flakes, and maybe some minced red bell pepper would give it some nice color too. Also, fyi, I'm gluten-free, so I used brown rice flour where it called for flour. 

Also, sadly my beautiful white 2 qt corningware round dish was accidentally broken by my partner this summer, but I found that I was able to make the whole thing in my giant cast iron pan - from stove to oven! You might want to use a smaller (10") cast iron to make the sauce in - then you wouldn't have to transfer it, and it's easier to pour from. 

Bad news, I couldn't get my three-year-old to eat this, but I was happy to have an all-in-one meal for myself! Ultimately, he never tried it, but he finally decided to pick the turkey pieces out and eat them. 

It was great with some cranberries on the side, and a piece of toast. If I had more energy (and more eggs!), I'd make some gluten-free popovers to go with this!

Bon appetit!


----------



## PattY1 (Dec 14, 2010)

salubriousbunny said:


> OK, sorry for the simple question, but I don't usually cook meat that's been cut already - I'm used to whole poultry.
> 
> So, I have a recipe that is supposed to be using up leftover turkey meat, but I had to buy a boneless/skinless turkey breast for it instead.
> 
> ...



Did they resemble b/s/l chicken breasts? Did the package say use as you would b/s/l chicken breasts? If so this is what I do.

Put 1 cup of regular rice in a casserole that has a fitted lid. Mix in 1 heaping tablespoon of dehydrated onions, dried celery flakes and about a half teaspoon of sage(or to taste). Salt and Pepper optional. Pour in 2 cups no fat, low salt hot chicken broth, stir. Lay the meat on top. Bake in preheated 350 degree oven for 25-30 minutes. Serve with salad and/or vegetables.YUM YUM


----------

